# Are leg Warmers still in style 2011 ?



## photomakeupguru (Mar 21, 2011)

Are leg Warmers still in style 2011 ?


----------



## Darla (Mar 21, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *photomakeupguru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are leg Warmers still in style 2011 ?



If they are I bet you they are going to do a remake of the movie Flashdance too


----------



## katana (Mar 21, 2011)

If you can rock them, then sure why not?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## photomakeupguru (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you for the replies


----------



## Kitytize (Mar 28, 2011)

I'll still be wearing mine next winter!


----------

